# Stihl FS62



## Jasonrkba (Oct 7, 2018)

My gas tank has sprung a leak. It has a crack in it and I'm having trouble locating a parts list to obtain the part number. If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 8, 2018)

The tank with screws, washers, fuel hose and pickup body, tank cap is 4123 350 0405, but NLA. The tank alone is 
4123 350 0400, also NLA.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

